# Central ohio foray??



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone game?? Would be at a spot the OMS did a mini foray a few years back,,, on public grounds,, not a secret spot. But a bunch of good looking area,, for yellows and greys. Been 10 years or so since I been there, but those were a bad years. Just for shits and giggles. ??


----------



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

i might be up for it depending when and where.


----------



## quickdraw832 (Apr 2, 2013)

Depending on when, because of my work schedule, myself and son would be up for it. Let me know.


----------



## bigjay (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm new to the state. So I have no spots to go. I'm down with it. I'm in Dayton. I'm getting struck out in all the public grounds so far.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Its just a patch woods,, that looked good years back,, been forayed before,, no promises,, But there is a bar close by to drown our sorrows if we skunk out.. Waldo


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Sure you been there Hugh,,, or very close


----------

